# Freud router question



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

I'm wondering if anyone knows whether the Freud FT1700VCEK and the Freud FT2000E share the same hole pattern on the sub base? In other words will a router table plate drilled out for one model fit the other model without modification?

(charles M, are you out there?)

Thanks in advance,
Michael


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Michael,

The FT1700 has a unique pattern and doesn't match the FT2000. The new FT2200 and the upcoming FT3000 have the same pattern as the FT2000.


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Thanks Charles. I've said this before but I really appreciate having you on the forums. I wish more manufacturers would consider doing the same.

Michael


----------



## J Bryan (Dec 5, 2005)

And that is another reason that I bought a Freud FT1700VCEK last week. Charles M, thanks for being here


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## mbsn (Sep 3, 2006)

Charles M said:


> Michael,
> 
> The FT1700 has a unique pattern and doesn't match the FT2000. The new FT2200 and the upcoming FT3000 have the same pattern as the FT2000.


Upcoming? I bought a FT3000 here in Norway some weeks ago.

May-Brith from Norway


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

mbsn said:


> Upcoming? I bought a FT3000 here in Norway some weeks ago.
> 
> May-Brith from Norway


That sounds like a stealth gloat  

The FT3000 has been available in Europe for several months. Sometimes the American market gets a product first and sometimes not.


----------



## mbsn (Sep 3, 2006)

Charles M said:


> That sounds like a stealth gloat
> http://www.routerforums.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=34239#
> crying
> 
> The FT3000 has been available in Europe for several months. Sometimes the American market gets a product first and sometimes not.


Ok, hope I can be forgiven! 

As a matter of fact, I was beginning to wonder why I didn't find it on Freud's website, or in any online tool shops.

And since I have Your attention, are the FREUD router bits available with metric shanks (8 and 12 mm)?


----------



## lbirdwell (May 5, 2007)

*ft2000 & ft3000 plate ain't the same*

Guess they ain't the same? Just bought a $99 cast aluminum plate from Woodpecker drilled for the ft2000. Also just bought a new ft3000vce. No way the plate is going to fit. First of all, does the ft2000 have above the table adjustment? Sort of need a hole for that in the plate I found.

In any case, I now have a great plate I can't use. 

Anyone have an idea where I can get an aluminum insert plate drilled for the ft3000vce, above the table adjustment holes and all? Also, it would be nice to find one that would actually allow me to pull it out with the router. Even if the Woodpecker plate did fit, the handles of the ft3000 would be just about flush with the edges of the plate.

Also, I asked Woodpecker to verify this plate would work before they shipped it.

Moan, groan, complain, etc. Sorry.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

lbirdwell,

*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*

If there is a way to fix it, I'm sure Charles will do what he can.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/PowerTools/Freud/d40/sd3104


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

lbirdwell said:


> Guess they ain't the same? Just bought a $99 cast aluminum plate from Woodpecker drilled for the ft2000. Also just bought a new ft3000vce. No way the plate is going to fit. First of all, does the ft2000 have above the table adjustment? Sort of need a hole for that in the plate I found.
> 
> In any case, I now have a great plate I can't use.
> 
> ...


The FT2000E and FT2200E do not have above table features. The three mounting holes are the same between the FT2000E, FT2200E and FT3000VCE but as you noted the above table access holes are only used with the FT3000VCE so they will likely not be drilled in a plate intended for one of the others. I can provide you with a template to locate the other two holes if you like. Also, the handles of the FT3000VCE are pretty wide and on Freud router tables you tilt the router to install and remove it. You could also remove one of the handles (but obviously not the one with the switch) to make this easier.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

mbsn said:


> Ok, hope I can be forgiven!
> 
> As a matter of fact, I was beginning to wonder why I didn't find it on Freud's website, or in any online tool shops.
> 
> And since I have Your attention, are the FREUD router bits available with metric shanks (8 and 12 mm)?


I must have been sleeping when this was posted. Freud router bits are available in Europe with metric shanks. They are sold under the Freud Pro brand.


----------

